# white and grey cockatiel



## sarahxx92 (Mar 25, 2011)

I work in a pet store, a lady rang me today saying she has found a white and grey cockatiel in Shepparton,victoria.

Just thought I'd post here in case anyone has lost one or knows of anyone


----------



## RiverSong (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww, poor guy.


----------

